# Woodpeckers Dado Set-Up Fixture



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

Setup of your dado can be done very well without this fixture, isn't it?


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> Setup of your dado can be done very well without this fixture, isn t it?
> - Dutchy


Very true *Dutchy*, however, back in the past when I always used to add shims to my dado stack (on the spindle), I never thought about setting up off the table saw's spindle. I guess I got in the habit, and this old dog doesn't learn new tricks and didn't think of it. Being a tight spindle fit, when read about the jig, I snapped it up.

It was only AFTER I bought this jig that I realised how I should have done it.
Now that I have it, I do find it easier to use than other manual ways… however, at a cost!


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

i looked at this jig and for the cost i kinda made my own out of scraps and a cheap bolt.sorry ducks but there's no commission for you this time.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> i looked at this jig and for the cost i kinda made my own out of scraps and a cheap bolt.sorry ducks but there s no commission for you this time.
> 
> - pottz


Wise move… I will admit that the action is smooth as a twist of the weighted "fly wheel" will virtually screw down all the way and lets face it, most people complain about lengthy screws







...

It is well presented and a pleasure to use…

Without this jig I wouldn't have had the excuse to make the box… actually, I could have made the box but nothing to put in it…

Like you (after I bought it and saw the design… remember I hate reading and did not do my due diligence) I could have fabricated something similar in the workshop… but hell *pottzy* that shop-made would never fit snugly in the box!


----------



## ShopCat (Aug 7, 2008)

WP one times are always a monkey-see monkey-want emotional roller coaster. I have two in the queue right now. I know I don't absolutely need them, I also know that with them what was a time consuming and maybe error prone activity will be pretty much now bomb-proof. I have a bunch of projects in plan that call for tapered components, and with the WP yesterday and the last micro-jig thing the geometry will be much, much easier.

I rationalize it by the board foot price of the Walnut I won't trash, except that scrap Walnut always gets used on something else. Many of my MDF jigs have Oak and Baltic Birch components that raise the quality considerably, and they all came out of the scrap bin. But, WP scored on me again.


----------



## sansoo22 (May 7, 2019)

I have a love hate relationship with all Woodpecker items. The first time I got a try square I was hooked on their stuff. Something about that red velvety soft aluminum. Oh and the fact its accurate didn't hurt either. I love all their products I have but hate how much I paid for them. Sometimes I wish i could go back to when I was ignorant of the brand all together.

If this things is LBD approved I will just add it to the queue and the wish list. My woodpecker wish list is looking like a gift registry but hey my family appreciates having easy gift ideas.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

I also get brainwashed by their *red aircraft grade aluminium* propoganda… it's the closest I'll ever get to flying.

Most of their tools that I've bought I love and use extensively and even the ones I "don't like", I sit back and admire their looks from a distance.

It's a long story, but since I surrendered to my dark side and started buying Fe*$*tool, all other workshop paraphernalia seems cheap in comparison and used to be my justification… however, I do feel that Woodpeckers are trying to bridge that gap and seeking that top leader board position. But then again good tools and supplements are never cheap… look at Viagra!

What really annoys the crap out of me is that of all the one-time-tool repeats, they never repeated the one I dearly want, their Joiner/Carvers Mallet...


----------



## ShopCat (Aug 7, 2008)

Hunt out used and refurb Festools, those don't count. Only full retail FsT are evil. The local Craigslist has many surprises, even Amazon Warehouse (rarely).


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> Hunt out used and refurb Festools, *those don't count*.
> - ShopCat


Yep *SCat*, those don't count… Unless one feels the full weight of the Fe*$*tool cost, the orgasm is purely faked.


----------

